# How can we stop Gracie screaming at other dogs?!



## Gracie1 (Mar 17, 2010)

We've been trying to get Gracie used to other dogs since we adopted her 3 months ago. If we cross paths with another dog on a walk, she starts screaming and lunging - she makes the most ear splitting noise! It doesn't feel like an aggressive response to me (she doesn't growl, snarl, snap etc), it's more like she's so over-stimulated that she doesn't know what to do with herself. 

We've seen a behaviourist and found some good ways of getting her used to being around dogs. She's much calmer in parks where we can arc around other dogs or walk alongside them, and we've had a couple of successful parallel walks with friends' dogs. As soon as she's had the opportunity to greet another dog, she becomes much calmer. She does occasionally try to play in a hyperactive way, but soon calms down if the other dog doesn't respond in the same way.

Despite this, her reaction to passing strange dogs on streets or paths hasn't improved at all and I'm not sure what else to do to make this better. (She doesn't react so much if we're following another dog - it's when we approach dogs head on). I'd really appreciate any advice!


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

its is difficult and wrong to make an assesment and offer advice without knowing the full history of the dog.

however, in general terms, if a dog lunges, screams and gets over excited when meeting other dogs head on it is usually a sign that they werent socialised properly as a pup, or that they are intimidated by the on coming dog and then go into defence mode saying "i am just as tough as you,,,dont come any nearer"

your behaviourist sounds like they were offering great advice. 

other things you could consider to help yourself are;
a) put the dog on a head collar or gentle leader to give you more control
b) practise distraction techniques like changing direction from the oncoming dog, asking for a sit until the dog walks past etc
c) put the dog into a down, step on the lead so it cant get up again, and make soothing "nice doggie", "good boy/girl", "oooooooo thats nice" kind of comments in a low voice until the dog has passed.

hopefully in time your little bundle of joy will learn that passing dogs are not a threat and part of every day life.
:thumbup:
gilly


----------



## Gracie1 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm sure you're right about lack of socialisation. We don't know her history either, but when we first got her she was so highly strung on walks - barking and lunging at everything! We started using a head collar and tried distraction techniques while exposing her to new situations slowly (all on the advice of the behaviourist). Her reaction towards people has transformed. She's stopped barking at strangers, cyclists, joggers etc and we can take her pretty much anywhere. It's taking much longer to get her used to other dogs though. I find that I'm not quick enough at distracting her - and nothing is more distracting than the other dog! The behaviourist has suggested using really smelly treats, so I'm going to hold my nose and make some liver cakes! 

Thanks very much for your advice. Hopefully, we're on the right track, but I need to get better at distracting her!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

It is possible that your dog could be picking up tension from you? i.e

You are approaching another dog!
You are worrying that your dog is going to react badly!
Your dog could be picking up from you!


Just a thought.

Hard as it may be try to completely ignore what is coming toards you, you cannot see it - it is not there! - talk to your dog, try to reinsure it.
DT


----------



## Gracie1 (Mar 17, 2010)

She was probably picking up tension from me at first, but I don't think that's the case anymore. Other dog owners tend to be very understanding and she's not a big dog, so it's easy to keep control of her - I'm much more used to her now and don't feel so flustered when I'm walking her. Also, she reacts in the same way when my partner walks her and he's the calmest person I know! 

She's definitely better with some dogs and worse with others. She really reacts to muscly dogs like staffies, or dogs that seem particularly alert and interested in her (often collies). This suggests that she's scared, but she always pulls towards the other dog and yelps in an excited way when we're walking away. It's difficult to put a label on her behaviour - it's not just aggressive, or fearful, or excited - it's like an overdose of every dog emotion that overwhelms her all at once! 

Thanks for the replies


----------

